# "The Men who went to Warsaw"



## v2 (Aug 13, 2014)

Today, exactly 70 years ago, SAAF's 31 squadron flew its first supply drop mission to Poland.

Tinus Le Roux documentary telling the story of the SAAF’s daring and tragic role in the Warsaw Uprising airlift of Aug/Sept 1944. 

This film was premiered at the Warsaw Uprising museum on 31 August 2014 as part of the 70 year commemorations of the Warsaw Uprising of 1944.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aIz8zYjmRLw_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Aug 13, 2014)

Excellent! Thanks Dominik - it's good to see these little-known operations documented like this.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 13, 2014)

I agree!


----------



## bobbysocks (Aug 13, 2014)

iirc the 8th af dropped supplies to the polish resistance during one of the "frantic" missions and that pissed stalin off.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 13, 2014)

Every time I think of this time period I think of Stalin holding back his troops and letting the Poles get slaughtered.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 13, 2014)

Oh that was just Stalin being Stalin...azzwhole

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 14, 2014)

Great video! Thanks for sharing.


----------

